# How do I add a picture?



## dappledwilly (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi!

I have tried searching help on this but I can not seem to stumble upon the correct procedure.

Can someone please tell me how I go about adding a picture below my display name as so many of you folks have?

Thanks


----------



## debraxh (Aug 12, 2007)

Select User CP in the blue bar under "TUG BBS".  Then "edit avatar".  You can choose a picture or upload your own by selecting "use custom".  You may need to edit the picture first, to make sure it's the proper size.

Good luck!


----------



## LisaH (Aug 12, 2007)

*Thanks!*

I also wondered sometimes but was too lazy to ask. Your instruction is pretty easy to follow.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 12, 2007)

The last two Avatars are really nice.  I recognize people by their Avatar most of the time!


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes, but there are duplicates..........


----------



## dappledwilly (Aug 12, 2007)

*Thanks debraxh!*

Thanks for the clear instructions. As you see, I managed fairly well.:whoopie:


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 12, 2007)

That 'splains it (the screen name)..........


----------



## sandesurf (Aug 12, 2007)

dappledwilly said:


> Thanks for the clear instructions. As you see, I managed fairly well.:whoopie:



me too!


----------



## debraxh (Aug 12, 2007)

You're welcome and Willy's cute!


----------



## dappledwilly (Aug 12, 2007)

debraxh said:


> You're welcome and Willy's cute!



I thought I had to do something to 'splain the screen name as it is somewhat unusual. 

We think Willy is cute too!


----------



## smartin737 (Sep 24, 2007)

Glad it worked out for some, but it's not working for me.

I don't have (or can't find) the option for "use custom."   

There's an apparently "selectable" line for "Do not use an avatar," but no other option appears for me.  I usually use Firefox, but I checked using Explorer with the same result.  There IS a note saying, "Note: if you have a custom avatar selecting this option will delete it."  I did a "find" for the word "custom" on the page... it's just not showing up for me.  I also selected "Bill the Cat," hoping by activating SOME avatar, the custom option would appear.  It has not.

Is there a membership criteria to be met to activate the custom avatar mode or something?  DappledWilly has me by 2 months registration and 5 posts...maybe there's a tenure thing.?.?

I'm hesitant to post this, as 95% of the time, it's just something I'm doing wrong, but for the life of me I can't figure out what this time!!!  

Steve


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 24, 2007)

avatar shows up for me?

looks like that cartoon cat?


----------



## Dave M (Sep 24, 2007)

Steve -

Scroll further down. The "Note: if you have a custom avatar..." language is in the top section. The "Pre-defined Standard Avatars", where you found the avatar you are now using, are in the middle section. The "Custom Avatar" instructions are in the bottom section.

Edited to note that: 

I think you have to be a TUG member (not just a BBS registrant) to see the Custom Avatar option. I have a non-member BBS registration that I sometimes use for test purposes and I couldn't see the custom section when logged in as that user.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 24, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Edited to note that:
> 
> I think you have to be a TUG member (not just a BBS registrant) to see the Custom Avatar option. I have a non-member BBS registration that I sometimes use for test purposes and I couldn't see the custom section when logged in as that user.



This is correct.  The ability upload a custom avatar is reserved for TUG Members.  If you have an active TUG membership but the bbs shows your status as Guest please *click here* for instructions on obtaining the BBS Member Code and entering it into your bbs profile.


----------



## Jestjoan (Sep 24, 2007)

I have one that I want to use but don't know how to make it smaller to TUG required size.

Perhaps, DB can help me some day. He's given me so much tech help in the last few days that I dare not bug him.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 24, 2007)

Joan, I just sent you a PM.  Send me your image and I'll edit it for you.

Dave


----------



## Jestjoan (Sep 24, 2007)

*Computer challenged..........*

 I got your PM. I just don't know how to get it to you!

THANK YOU. (not shouting.....just a big than you for your nice offer.)


----------



## smartin737 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dave M said:


> you have to be a TUG member (not just a BBS registrant) to see the Custom Avatar option.



Spot on!  Thanks, guys!

Steve


----------



## Blitz (Jan 6, 2008)

*Can't see use custom*

I can see where to select a pre-defined avatar but can't see the use custom option.  Does this still exist?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 6, 2008)

Blitz said:


> I can see where to select a pre-defined avatar but can't see the use custom option.  Does this still exist?



Looks like you must have figured it out ...


----------



## geneticblend (Jan 11, 2008)

*Adding photos to reviews*

Now since I am an official member, I have had access to the resort reviews. It seems to me that the photos of the resorts that I have looked at are all stock-type photos. (Of course I have not been through _all_ the reviews, so I could be wrong!) I am used to seeing photos such as those submitted on tripadvisor which are the candid photos that the reviewers can post. When a reveiw is written here on TUG, can our own photos be added? 

And now that I know how to add my on Avitar, I am going to do that too! It is fun to be a member.


----------



## naudette (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd also like to see travelers photos posted in addition to stock photos from RCI.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 11, 2008)

How do you add a picture in the text of the message, like Steve Nelson did with his Hawaii photos? 

I tried to post a picture of our sweet little grand daughter, but I couldn't do it.   I may put her in place of our avatar for a while.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2008)

geneticblend said:


> Now since I am an official member, I have had access to the resort reviews. It seems to me that the photos of the resorts that I have looked at are all stock-type photos. (Of course I have not been through _all_ the reviews, so I could be wrong!) I am used to seeing photos such as those submitted on tripadvisor which are the candid photos that the reviewers can post. When a reveiw is written here on TUG, can our own photos be added?
> 
> And now that I know how to add my on Avitar, I am going to do that too! It is fun to be a member.



members are always welcome to submit their own photos to the review managers for use on the site if they have updated/new/different photos than are currently available on the reviews.

you can email them easily using the "contact review manager" link on each of the review pages...that will contact the rep for that resort directly!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How do you add a picture in the text of the message, like Steve Nelson did with his Hawaii photos?
> 
> I tried to post a picture of our sweet little grand daughter, but I couldn't do it.   I may put her in place of our avatar for a while.



if it is uploaded somewhere...simply put the img tags around the address of the picture and it will show up in your post.

there are detailed examples of this in the beginning of the picture thread in the lounge =)


----------



## geneticblend (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you! When I have time to submit a review (and I promise I will!) I will submit some photos via email to the review manager. I think all TUG members should be encouraged to do so since our own photos give a much better representation of the resort. Of course what you see in the stock photos is going to be a pristine, beautiful-looking resort. We know this isn't always the case.


----------

